# Pic of the World Record 777# Stingray



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

Caught off Thailand


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats why my father keeps telling me to slide my feet LOL!!


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont think ray guards would help against that one


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

txred said:


> I dont think ray guards would help against that one


I wonder if they make ray guard cups ?


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Heck, if it just slapped you or or "sat" on you it would hurt worse than a barb!


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

That guy is holdin the tail with one hand.... but whats he doin with the other hand.....he looks way too happy


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is a link of the newscast I was just looking at...

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=12212815&ch=4226714&src=news

Caught one about50 # and watched a Manta 200 plus swim by.. about a 8 ft wing span


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats one of those fresh water rays I bet.....
They get really big in some river over there.


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

*  Fishing Packages, Holidays & Guides in Thailand  *

*Giant Freshwater Stingray, Maeklong River, Samut Songkran*









Anglers wishing to do battle with the awesome Giant freshwater stingray on the Maeklong River at Samut Songkran will be collected from their hotel by a Fishsiam representative and then transported by air-conditioned vehicle to our site at the Maeklong river.
The infamous Area 51 stretch of the Maeklong River at Samut Songkran has yielded numerous massive Giant Freshwater stingray to the rods of Fishsiam with specimens to an estimated 150kg/330lb.
On arrival at our Area 51 site near Samut Songkran anglers will board a 30ft longtail boat equipped with sun awning and life jackets. The angler will then be transported to one of several areas that we have identified as holding Giant freshwater stingray of world record proportions! The angler(s) will be equipped with all necessary equipment which will consist of large two speed multipliers (Shimano TLD) coupled with six 150lb class rods fitted with roller guides.
Heavy braided mainlines connected to ten metre fluorocarbon shockleaders of 150lb are attached to 200lb wire traces or fluorocarbon hooklengths with large 9/0 Owner hooks completing the heavy weight setup.
Fishing for Giant freshwater stingray on a massive tidal river such as the Maeklong requires specialist guides and an experienced captain.
When a Giant freshwater stingray is captured a high degree of skill and experience is needed to safely secure and release such a specimen without harming the anglers or creature. Three to four guides/anglers are required to successfully land such a potentially dangerous and large capture.








When a Giant Freshwater stingray is brought alongside the boat the potentially lethal tail is immediately secured by one or more of the team carefully wrapping/binding the creature's barb with cloth. 
When landing a particularily large specimen a strong chord will be placed through the fishes spiracle cavity in a stringer fashion to safely transport the fish to the rivers edge.
On arrival at the rivers edge the fish will be given a short period of time to recuperate whilst photography, measurements and other scientific data are recorded. After carefully unbinding the barb the fish is safely and harmlessly released back to the river.
Fishing on the Maeklong River is timed to coincide with lunar phases and information gleaned from tidal charts concerning tidal movements affording the angler the best opportunity to do battle with the largest freshwater fish on the planet! 
All angling expeditions to the Maeklong River entail fishing from our on site boat throughout the day exploring various areas we have identified as holding large Giant Freshwater stingray. 
Anglers visiting the Maeklong River near Samut Songkran will be surrounded by some breathtaking scenery and treated with a multitude of wildlife whilst fishing this mighty tidal river. Whilst fishing the Maeklong River the angler(s) will be treated to never ending sunsets and a multitude of sacred temples which adorn its banks. 








With the considerable distance from Bangkok that this area is located and the elusive and nomadic nature of this mighty predator it is advised that anglers spend a few days or even a week in search of this mighty species.
Fishsiam offers riverside accommodation in the form of teak bungalows situated on the riverside for the angler(s) wishing to seriously target this ultimate predatory species. Fishsiam also offers daily trips in search of Giant freshwater stingray with the angler(s) being collected from the Bangkok hotel of their choice by air-conditioned vehicle. The duration of our daily trips to the Maeklong River is ten hours excluding traveling times.
Fishing on the Maeklong River can also be combined in our tailor made packages which are designed to meet the specific requirements of the visiting specialist angler.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice write up



KrazyFish said:


> * Fishing Packages, Holidays & Guides in Thailand *
> 
> *Giant Freshwater Stingray, Maeklong River, Samut Songkran*


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea. Real nice post, thanks.


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

wil.k said:


> I wonder if they make ray guard cups ?


Funny....step on that one and the bard would go in your foot and out your mouth...


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Those thai's are gunna have scallops for years!!


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

This one hurt like the devil. He hit me on the south shoreline in E. Matty duck hunting. Never felt pain like that in my 33 years. Shuffle your feet.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

*Port O'Connor, Pass Cavallo*

Here's one I caught back in May of 1973. It weighed 72 lbs, 6 1/2' long, 3 1/2' wide and about 10" thick. The barb (laying on the deck) was 7 1/2" long.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

02txceta said:


> Funny....step on that one and the bard would go in your foot and out your mouth...


lol


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like he is giving him a prostate exam. I think the stingray should be the one smileing.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

hell, we got bigger rays than that in Nighthawk. See everytime the BudLight runs out.


----------

